

What's New in Ubuntu since 2010? - ccarnino

I know it seems lazy, but it&#x27;s not. I&#x27;ve been an absolute lover of Ubuntu and gnu&#x2F;linux for a lot of years. But then I switched to OSX.<p>Now, I am wondering how much and what way are Ubuntu and other open source OSes improved in the last 3 years?
======
mox1
Well I'm not going to say "improvement", but as far as new, they are
attempting to replace X11 with something call Mir -
[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec](https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec)

~~~
ccarnino
Mir will help make a better and responsive UIs and desktop experiences. But
can the user notice that?

There has been some next big thing happening?

------
trentlott
Ubuntu '11 was the first to use Unity as default.

It was also the last release I used before switching to Mint.

~~~
ccarnino
Is a real thing this Unity? I saw it and it seemed me a bit bulky.

------
mariuolo
Unity, amazon lens, upstart, upcoming mir.

In short, a bunch of stuff nobody really wanted.

~~~
ccarnino
My impression with all Linux distributions is that at the end are made for
developers/techies.

There's a lack of user centric focus.

